# Stevens oder Cube Bike?



## Klytamaestra (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

wir suchen gerade nach einem Bike für unsere Tochter (11 Jahre alt, ca. 150cm groß). Haben jetzt ein Cube Attention und ein Stevens Taniwha in der engeren Auswahl. Beide mit 27,5" Reifen, 16" Rahmengröße. 
Ich habe die Teile verglichen, kann aber mit der Hälfte der Fachbegriffe wenig anfangen (bei der Schaltung weiß ich schon noch, welche die bessere ist, aber bei den anderen Details fehlt mir das Wissen). 
Ich habe hier jetzt mal die Teile aufgelistet, immer zuerst das Cube, darunter das Stevens.

_Rahmen_
Aluminium Lite, AMF, Internal Cable Routing, Easy Mount Kickstand Ready
Aluminium 6061
_Gabel_
Rock Shox XC 30 TK Coil, 100mm, Remote Lockout
SR Suntour XCR LO-R Coil, 100mm, Lockout
_Steuersatz_
FSA No.10, Semi-Integrated
STEVENS MTB 1 1/8”; ZS44/28,6 | ZS44/30
_Vorbau_
CUBE Performance Stem, 31.8mm
Oxygen Pistol 31.8mm, 6°
_Lenker_
CUBE Rise Trail Bar, 700mm
Oxygen Pistol Rise 25mm, 700mm
_Schaltwerk_
Shimano XT, RD-M781-DSGSL, Shadow, Direct Mount, 10-Speed
Shimano Deore RD-M592 Shadow 
_Umwerfer_
Shimano Deore FD-M611 Downswing, 31.8mm
Shimano Altus FD-M371
_Schalthebel_
Shimano Deore SL-M610, Rapidfire-Plus
Shimano SL-M4000
_Bremsanlage_
Shimano BR-M355, Hydr. Disc Brake (160/160)
Tektro Auriga, 180/160mm Tektro Disc, 2-Finger (Hebel)
_Kurbelgarnitur_
Shimano FC-M523, 40x30x22T, 175mm
Shimano FC-M430, 44-32-22, mit Kettenschutz
_Kassette_
Shimano CS-HG50, 11-36
Shimano CS-HG300 11-34
_Kette_
Shimano CN-HG54
Shimano CN-HG53
_Felgen_
CUBE ZX24
WTB SX 19
_Naben_
Shimano HB-M3000
Shimano HB/FH-M475

Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme sind beim Cube Rad von Cube, beim Stevens Oxygen. Reifen sind gleich. 

Schonmal danke im Voraus für eure Einschätzungen.


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du mich fragst, dann keins von beiden. Gibt es da auch ein Gewicht und einen Preis zu?
Wenn keine andern kennen würde (Vpace, Poison) dann das Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (26. Oktober 2016)

Ist 16" nicht ein bisschen groß für 150cm?


----------



## KIV (26. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt haufenweise Berichte über gebrochene Stevens-Rahmen. Selbst wenn das ein Problem aus der Vergangenheit ist und bei einer leichten Fahrerin niemals relevant werden sollte, würde ich trotzdem von der Firma nix kaufen.

Btw: 175mm-Kurbel..?!

Und warum soll es 27,5 sein..? Die Teile sind nicht hochwertig, daher ist ein späterer Umbau auf einen größeren Rahmen auch wirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoll.
Schau mal nach nen guten, gebrauchten Komplettrad in 26" mit ca. 15"-Rahmen. Da würde ich ruhig den selben Betrag investieren um was deutlich höherwertiges zu bekommen.
Gerade für Mädels/Damen gibt es häufig gute, fast unbenutzte Schnäppchen... 

Alternativ würde ich noch Kubikes und Kaniabikes ins Auge fassen. Die sind wirklich kindgerecht leicht und auf das wesentliche reduziert.


----------



## AndiK75 (26. Oktober 2016)

Meine Tochter (153cm) fährt ein 27,5 Zöller mit 15" Rahmen und ist super zufrieden.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2016)

Da muss ich @KIV recht geben, aber ich würde nach noch kleineren Rahmen suchen, ab 13". Das mit dem 16" Rahmen ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
175mm Kurbel geht auch gar nicht! Was hat sie denn für eine Schrittlänge?
Meikel


----------



## KIV (26. Oktober 2016)

Ob die größeren Räder okay sind, kommt v.a. auf den Einsatzbereich an. Wenn es wirklich ins Gelände geht und auch technisch anspruchsvoller gefahren wird, ist mE für Fahrer bis 170cm immer noch 26" die bessere Wahl.
Das hier ist übrigens ein 145cm Fahrer auf nem 26"er mit 14"-Rahmen. Die Überstandshöhe ist okay, allerdings steigt das Oberrohr doch sehr stark an. EDIT: Der Bildupload hat nicht funktioniert, versuche es gleich nochmal...
Bei der etwas längeren Tochter des TE mag 15" noch okay sein, darüber würde ich nicht gehen. Wenn es eher ein Tourenrad werden soll, sieht das anders aus. Dann meinetwegen auch schon 16"...


----------



## Klytamaestra (26. Oktober 2016)

Preis für beide: ursprünglich 799€, jetzt runtergesetzt auf 599€, Gewicht auch nahezu gleich: Cube 13.4kg, Stevens 13,7kg (beide bei 14" Rahmen)
@KIV: was meinst Du mit einem Komplettrad mit 26"? 
Was die Rahmenhöhe angeht: wir haben sie natürlich draufgesetzt, da kam sie sehr gut klar. Sie fährt mit dem Rad zur Schule (auf Straßen), aber wir fahren eben auch Touren, mal durch den Wald, aber nicht kraß Downhill o.ä. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, nimmt man bei einem MTB eine kleinere Rahmenhöhe, damit man im Gelände sicher fahren kann? Tja, das ist bei Kindern natürlich immer schwierig, nimmt man die kleinere Rahmengröße, wächst das Kind schneller raus, nimmt man die größere hält es länger... Ich habe mal nachgeschaut: sie fährt momentan ein Cube 240; da muss man ein bißchen rumsuchen, bis man überhaupt die Rahmenhöhe findet, offenbar liegt sie bei 13,5". Keine Ahnung, aber ich finde, der Rahmen ist viel zu klein.
Bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn ich dumme Frage schreibe... Ich bin mit dem Gedanken ins Fachgeschäft gegangen, dass die mich grundsätzlich gut beraten...


----------



## Klytamaestra (26. Oktober 2016)

Habe die Vpace Räder angeguckt: das Max Rad klingt super, aber der Preis ist schlicht exorbitant! 1500€ für ein Kinderrad übersteigen leider unsere Möglichkeiten.
KUbikes/Kaniabikes: tatsächlich sehr leicht, werden wir uns anschauen.


----------



## AndiK75 (26. Oktober 2016)

Du kannst den Rahmen einfach messen. Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Bei einem 16" Rahmen sind das in etwa 41cm.

Wirklich wichtig ist mir die Überstandshöhe. Das ist die Höhe vom Oberrohr, gemessen in Höhe der Sattelspitze bis zum Fußboden. Dieses Maß muss unter der Innenbeinlänge (Schrittlänge) sein. Ansonsten springt die Fahrerin oder der Fahrer bei einer Vollbremsung mit dem Schritt auf das Oberrohr. Die richtige Sitzehöhe bringt die Sattelstütze. Der Unterschied beim Oberrohr liegt bei dem Attention von 14" zu 16" bei 2,3cm das lässt sich über den Vorbau einstellen.

Ein Kind sollte nicht ins Rad reinwachsen. 


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## kurbeltom (26. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es ein Neurad und Serie sein soll

Cube WLS   würde ich jedenfalls erstmal ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klytamaestra (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal die Schrittlänge meiner Tochter gemessen: 72cm. Das heißt wohl, dass die 175 Kurbeln deutlich zu lang sind (genau genommen verstehe ich nicht, warum die verbaut werden), aber der Rahmen passen sollte (habe 72x0,60 gerechnet).


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2016)

Den Fuzzi's im Bikeshop ist das doch egal, Hauptsache die verkaufen was. Gut das du hier gelandet bist. Einige Ideen kannst du hier ja mitnehmen.
Mach dich einfach mal bei Kania und kubikes schlau.
Bei Kaniabikes.com wirst du evtl. auch fündig. Die haben auch immer einige Sonderangebote.
Viel Erfolg 
Meikel


----------



## Klytamaestra (26. Oktober 2016)

So, jetzt habe ich mal einen Blick auf die Kaniabikes geworfen, unten stehen die Details. Für den 16" Rahmen setzen die eine Mindestschrittlänge von 70cm an (15" ab 66,5 cm). Radgröße wären 26". Was haltet ihr von diesem Rad? Der Gewichtsvorteil entsteht vermutlich hauptsächlich durch den Wegfall der Federgabel (womit wir gut leben können). Bleibt die Frage, wie robust das Rad im Alltag wäre. 
_
Rahmen_
Alu 6061, V-brake + disc
_Gabel_
Alu starr, V-brake + disc 1 1/8"
_Steuersatz_
Neco 148, Industrielager
_Vorbau_
PLP 50 mm, 6 Grad, 130 g
_Lenker_
Alu, 600 mm, 6 Grad
_Schaltwerk_
Shimano Deore 10-fach
_Umwerfer (optional)_
ohne /optional Shimano
_Bremsanlage_
Shimano V-brake
_Kurbelgarnitur_
1 -fach Alu PLP 170 mm 32 Z
_Speichen_
Niro
_Gewicht_
9,8 kg bei 1 x 10 / 2 x 10 ca. 350 g plus
_Preis_
1x10 779,00 Euro
2x10 889,00 Euro
Optional: 2-fach PLP 170 mm, 38 /24 Z Mehrgewicht 400 g
_Kassette_
Shimano oder SRAM 11-36
_Felgen_
PLP 28 Loch
_Naben_
Novatec


----------



## KIV (26. Oktober 2016)

Das Rad ist sehr gut und absolut ausreichend robust. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass es bei dem o.g. Einsatzzweck quasi 'unkaputtbar' ist. Außerdem steht Herr Fischer persönlich total hinter seinen Produkten und löst Probleme äußerst kulant.
1x10 reicht völlig aus, damit fährt unser Junior auch im Gelände.

Der Gewichtsvorteil steckt gegenüber den zuerst genannten Rädern in jedem einzelnen Bauteil.


----------

